# msn display pic



## aam94 (Jul 14, 2003)

ever wanted a buddies msn display pic?.. a little program perhaps of interest.. 
>>> pic stealer ..ask thier permission of course


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

If your gonna ask permission why not just ask them to send you the picture?


----------



## aam94 (Jul 14, 2003)

I was being sarcacstic.. but ya true


----------

